# just not into it



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I just can not get into hunting like I used to here in Mich for I have shot some great bucks here. I have been hunting out of state and the last couple of years and It just ruined me for hunting deer at home. Please help !!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try a change in tactics. If you are a stand hunter get on the ground and start stillhunting. or take up handgun or muzzleloading hunting.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. Although I have never hunted out of North Dakota. I have taken some nice deer but have not hunted in 5 years or so . This past spring I thought I should try it again , and I actually got a little excited just in applying. I applied for a muzzle loader tag and got it. I also intended to start bow hunting again. Now that bow season is here I could careless, and I'm not excited at all over the muzzle loader buck tag I have. I've tried everything from watching video's , scouting and looking at photos of some of the hunts I've been on. I got burnt out with all the bad "hunters" and quit hunting . I've been thinking that the gun season here opens in a little more than a month and I can't wait until its over. I highly dought I'll ever apply again.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

angus1
Wow what happened to you to make quit deer hunting. You just gotta get out there and enjoy it while can. Life is to short. I got turned down for rifle buck(******), but got 2nd drawing doe. I'll shoot the first damn milker I see and continue to hunt ducks and pheasants.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just one bad experiance after another. My daughter ( 17) has a doe tag so I'll wind up going with her for a day. Pheasant hunting is something I've never tried. I used to hunt ducks and geese but I haven't for a long time now. I don't know, it seems to me people take hunting way to serious. The things people will do for a trophy or to win a contest. It has taken alot of the fun and ethics out of it. I don't mind going with the kids for a day or so but normally we will run into somebody who will ruin our day .


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

angus 1

I run into people like that damn near everytime I go out now. But it is up to you if you let it ruin your day. If I did I would of quit hunting and fishing all together years ago. Just brush it off and continue to enjoy to outdoors. A 17 yr old daughter is reason enough to get out and hunt. Don't let some a$$hole ruin a potential life long experience with your daughter.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Exactly DO NOT EVER let soem A$$Hole Ruin your hunt..I no exactly wut u are thinking i have had thought of quiting huntign but then again there is no way..A few weeks ago Opening wkend we ran into a few guys that think they can do anythign they want b/c they live close to the area we hunt and set up there decoys 50yrd (yes its TRUE) away right in are shooting lain..I got so sick I went over and tried to put them in there place but didnt budge them at all thinking they were right about everything they said and we were set up 3hrs before these guys...dont Ever give up somethign you love b/c when the time comes that you want to do it you wont be able to..I dont like to be an A$$ but sometimes people need to no that hunting isnt about killing its about the fun of being out there with friends and family having a GOOD time and not sitting home watchng the VIKINGS loose all there damn games...haha
SO GET OUT THERE
good luck to all cant wait for Nov 9th
Bighunter :sniper:


----------

